# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  uk hits Herd Immunity

## UKSmartypants

88% in Uk have had one jab
70% are double jabbed


So as predicted Herd immunity was achieved at  around 75%



As Covid cases fall for seventh day in a row, UK could be seeing a light at the end of the tunnelÂ* | Daily Mail Online

----------

Camp (07-30-2021),Conservative Libertarian (07-27-2021),dinosaur (07-27-2021),donttread (07-27-2021),MrMike (07-27-2021),Swedgin (07-28-2021)

----------


## Oceander

Don't worry, the mask mandate will be back - permanently.  Just ask Dr. Falsi.  He knows what's best for you.

----------

Authentic (07-27-2021),Canadianeye (07-28-2021),Conservative Libertarian (07-27-2021),donttread (07-27-2021),Lone Gunman (07-27-2021),MrMike (07-27-2021)

----------


## Authentic

England was for a long time a major wool exporter.

It's not surprising that her people have become a herd of sheep.

----------

Big Bird (07-28-2021),Dubler9 (07-28-2021),MrMike (07-27-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> England was for a long time a major wool exporter.
> 
> It's not surprising that her people have become a herd of sheep.


Infections and deaths are dropping like a stone, indicating herd immunity.  You lost.

----------


## MrMike

> England was for a long time a major wool exporter.
> 
> It's not surprising that her people have become a herd of sheep.


We have a lot of cows/bulls in the USA...

(our nation is running on BS now)

----------

Authentic (07-28-2021),Big Bird (07-28-2021),Conservative Libertarian (07-27-2021),Lone Gunman (07-27-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> Infections and deaths are dropping like a stone, indicating herd immunity.  You lost.


What have I lost? I am free.

----------


## Authentic

I do regret that not getting the jab may mean I can never watch Millwall at The Den. But, they have my support on this side of the pond.

----------


## Traddles

"Herd immunity" being "analog" rather than "digital" (an increasing process rather than switched on), I won't speculate about to what degree the UK is there. BUT as can be seen from the daily new cases and daily deaths charts here, United Kingdom COVID: 5,745,526 Cases and 129,303 Deaths - Worldometer , the current surge daily cases appear to have peaked quicker than the winter surge, peaked lower than the winter surge, and with almost no bump in daily deaths, unlike the winter surge. Between the UK's vax rate, number of people who have immunity from having recovered, and the cases/deaths data, I think it can be very reasonably argued that the UK is somewhere in the "Herd immunity" pitch.

----------

Authentic (07-27-2021),MrMike (07-27-2021),Oceander (07-27-2021),Trinnity (07-27-2021),UKSmartypants (07-28-2021)

----------


## Authentic

Millwall 1, Gillingham 1 - July 27, 2021

----------


## donttread

> Don't worry, the mask mandate will be back - permanently.  Just ask Dr. Falsi.  He knows what's best for you.



A new variant is on the rise this one wqill be honestly named. "The control variant"

----------

Authentic (07-28-2021),Dubler9 (07-28-2021),Foghorn (07-29-2021)

----------


## Traddles

I'm waiting for the Alpha Beta variant and for Alan Hamel to announce it,  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  . Is that joke too regionally obscure?

----------

donttread (07-28-2021)

----------


## Oceander

> I'm waiting for the Alpha Beta variant and for Alan Hamel to announce it,  . Is that joke too regionally obscure?


In a word?  Yes.

----------

donttread (07-28-2021)

----------


## Physics Hunter

Delta variant comes riding over the hill to save the Globalist day...   :Sad20:

----------

donttread (07-28-2021)

----------


## Neo

> Delta variant comes riding over the hill to save the Globalist day...


In the early 60s at school my class mates and I formed a line in front of our form teacher, we each had to have a spoonful of castor oil every morning, remember this was before we had proper fruit and vegetables on sale, in my shire it was still recovering from the war.
Just like my classmates I hated to take my medicine, a bit like the Americans are doing now.

----------

UKSmartypants (07-28-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Delta variant comes riding over the hill to save the Globalist day...


Herd Immunity. Google it.

----------

Neo (07-28-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> What have I lost? I am free.



You lost the argument. Herd Immunity achieved, because of natural acquisition and  vaccination.  48 million vaccinated plus 5 million caught and recovered = 53 million, population 68 million = 77% immune, Herd Immunity has irrefutably kicked in.

----------

donttread (07-28-2021),Neo (07-28-2021)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> In the early 60s at school my class mates and I formed a line in front of our form teacher, we each had to have a spoonful of castor oil every morning, remember this was before we had proper fruit and vegetables on sale, in my shire it was still recovering from the war.
> Just like my classmates I hated to take my medicine, a bit like the Americans are doing now.


Not the same thing, in the least.

Castor Oil is a laxative.  It's uses for the purpose of a laxative date back to ancient Egyptian times.  Circa 1550 BC, or BCE.

Do you have any documentation going back 3,570 years, to support the efficacy of these COVID-19 vaccines?

Your argument is crap.  Pardon the pun.

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Herd Immunity. Google it.



You are aiming at you ally.  

This Covid shit is unending.

----------

Camp (07-30-2021)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> Herd Immunity. Google it.


The Herd Immunity equation changes with variants.  GOOGLE THAT.

----------

Big Bird (07-28-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> The Herd Immunity equation changes with variants.  GOOGLE THAT.


Not significantly, otherwise the vaccine wouldn't work on all variants so far.  The numbers dont lie. The Uk has effectively reached Herd Immunity for all know variants.     Practical herd immunity does not mean that we never see any COVID-19. It will likely be with us, just at low enough levels that we will not need to have widespread distancing measures in place to protect the health-care system.

----------

Oceander (07-28-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Do you have any documentation going back 3,570 years, to support the efficacy of these COVID-19 vaccines?
> 
> .



Since vaccines were only invented in 1796 AD, an historical fact anyone can google, and  coronaviruses only noted  at earliest in 1965 AD,  the above statement must win the prize for the single most brainless, idiotic, fuck witted comment ever posted by an antivaxxer on this site, possible on the entire planet.


You can't argue with someone that thinks coronaviruses and vaccines were around in 1729 BC. Srsly.




 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Neo (07-28-2021)

----------


## Canadianeye

> Don't worry, the mask mandate will be back - permanently.  Just ask Dr. Falsi.  He knows what's best for you.


Without a doubt.

----------

Camp (07-30-2021)

----------


## Oceander

> Since vaccines were only invented in 1796 AD, an historical fact anyone can google, and  coronaviruses only noted  at earliest in 1965 AD,  the above statement must win the prize for the single most brainless, idiotic, fuck witted comment ever posted by an antivaxxer on this site, possible on the entire planet.
> 
> 
> You can't argue with someone that thinks coronaviruses and vaccines were around in 1729 BC. Srsly.


Coronavirii, as a family, appear to have been first separately identified in birds in the early 1920s.  The first human infections appear to have been separately identified in the 1960s.

That being said, who knows how long the family itself has been around.

----------

donttread (07-28-2021)

----------


## Neo

> Not the same thing, in the least.
> 
> Castor Oil is a laxative.  It's uses for the purpose of a laxative date back to ancient Egyptian times.  Circa 1550 BC, or BCE.
> 
> Do you have any documentation going back 3,570 years, to support the efficacy of these COVID-19 vaccines?
> 
> Your argument is crap.  Pardon the pun.

----------

UKSmartypants (07-28-2021)

----------


## Trinnity

I never wore a mask and won't now. /pfft~

----------


## nonsqtr

> I'm waiting for the Alpha Beta variant and for Alan Hamel to announce it,  . Is that joke too regionally obscure?


That's pretty funny.

I hear Piggly Wiggly still exists.

----------

Authentic (07-28-2021)

----------


## El Guapo

Does just two sheep constitute a herd?  :Thinking:

----------


## Authentic

> I'm waiting for the Alpha Beta variant and for Alan Hamel to announce it,  . Is that joke too regionally obscure?


I got Alpha Beta. I had to look up Hamel to learn the connection between the two.

----------


## Authentic

> In the early 60s at school my class mates and I formed a line in front of our form teacher, we each had to have a spoonful of castor oil every morning, remember this was before we had proper fruit and vegetables on sale, in my shire it was still recovering from the war.
> Just like my classmates I hated to take my medicine, a bit like the Americans are doing now.


The vaccine pushers are already offering vaccines with a spoonful of sugar.

----------


## Authentic

> That's pretty funny.
> 
> I hear Piggly Wiggly still exists.


You are _Lucky_ to find a _Hughes_.

----------


## Authentic

> You lost the argument. Herd Immunity achieved, because of natural acquisition and  vaccination.  48 million vaccinated plus 5 million caught and recovered = 53 million, population 68 million = 77% immune, Herd Immunity has irrefutably kicked in.


Alright, so unvaccinated people in the UK don't need to get one now, is that it?

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Alright, so unvaccinated people in the UK don't need to get one now, is that it?


Well you can still get it if you dont have immunity

And theres a lot of future unknowns now.
-how long does immunity last. We dont know.
-can mothers pass immunity to kids? We dont know

we do know virus's get weaker  each time they mutate as they optimise there survival strategy.  So future strains might be more transmissible, but no worse than  a bad cold.  We dont know

and if the number of people not immune drops below 77%-ish, it might kick off again.

----------


## Neo

A hell of a lot of younger people unvaccinated are getting it and ending up on oxygen in hospitals…Twas on the itv news tonight

----------


## Authentic

> A hell of a lot of younger people unvaccinated are getting it and ending up on oxygen in hospitals…Twas on the itv news tonight


Well, maybe that is the difference between Brits and Americans. You trust it if it was on the telly.

----------


## Authentic

> Well you can still get it if you dont have immunity
> 
> And theres a lot of future unknowns now.
> -how long does immunity last. We dont know.
> -can mothers pass immunity to kids? We dont know
> 
> we do know virus's get weaker  each time they mutate as they optimise there survival strategy.  So future strains might be more transmissible, but no worse than  a bad cold.  We dont know
> 
> and if the number of people not immune drops below 77%-ish, it might kick off again.


That is a lot of unknowns for something that was sold as safe and effective.

----------

Camp (07-30-2021)

----------


## Authentic

I have a natural vaccine called an immune system. I am happy with what nature/God has given me, thank you. And if you are vaccinated, and your vaccine works, you should have nothing to fear from me.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> That is a lot of unknowns for something that was sold as safe and effective.


They are they normal unknowns of any new drug. And its safe because the adverse effects rate is no different to any other drug.  Still trying to make something out of nothing, its tedious.

----------


## Oceander

> I have a natural vaccine called an immune system. I am happy with what nature/God has given me, thank you. And if you are vaccinated, and your vaccine works, you should have nothing to fear from me.


Not entirely true.  However, the incremental risk you pose is not sufficient to warrant or justify forcing you to take a vaccine you do not want against your will.

----------

donttread (07-28-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> Not entirely true.  However, the incremental risk you pose is not sufficient to warrant or justify forcing you to take a vaccine you do not want against your will.


If I pose a risk to vaccinated persons, then the vaccine is ineffective. In fact, we are seeing this to be true now with fully vaccinated people dying of COVID-19.

----------

donttread (07-28-2021)

----------


## Oceander

> If I pose a risk to vaccinated persons, then the vaccine is ineffective. In fact, we are seeing this to be true now with fully vaccinated people dying of COVID-19.


No, it is not.  The vaccine reduces both the risks of an infection taking place, and the likely severity of any infection that occurs.  LIKE EVERY OTHER VACCINE.  That makes it effective.

It is not a binary either/or matter, and pretending it is is either stupidity, or intentional falsity.

----------


## Authentic

> No, it is not.  The vaccine reduces both the risks of an infection taking place, and the likely severity of any infection that occurs.  LIKE EVERY OTHER VACCINE.  That makes it effective.
> 
> It is not a binary either/or matter, and pretending it is is either stupidity, or intentional falsity.


Hydroxychloriquine does the same. So does getting enough neccesary vitamins through either diet or supplements.

----------


## Oceander

> Hydroxychloriquine does the same. So does getting enough neccesary vitamins through either diet or supplements.


(a) the vaccine has a better track record than either one

(b) no, vitamins and supplements don't do jack-shit for most infections

(c) so what?

----------


## tiny1

What the Limeys don't seem to get, is that we have the RIGHT to refuse to take foreign poorly tested substances into our bodies.  I'll not do it just to garner approval from ANYONE.  I am not an antivaxxer.  I took my Flu shot last year, as usual.
The Science isn't conclusive on this vaccine.  All sorts of side effects.  I cannot accept side effects that can be as severe as the ailment.  didn't accept it from Trump, and I damn sure REFUSE to consider it for Biden Bidet.  

People who are so driven with this vaccine have terrorized my sweet old 90 year old mother.  She won't even let me in the house.  She has had both jabs and STILL won't go out, or even let anyone come and visit.  It is criminal, IMHO.

Above and beyond that, I may consider what my fellow neighbors may say about my not getting a shot, but I could not give John Brown's Hind Parts what anyone else thinks.  I mean it does matter to me the mindset of my neighbors, but not people in big cities or across the pond.

----------


## Authentic

> (a) the vaccine has a better track record than either one


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Authentic

> (b) no, vitamins and supplements don't do jack-shit for most infections


If that is so, explain why the major common denominator among those who did not recover from COVID-19 was vitamin deficiency.

----------


## Oceander

> If that is so, explain why the major common denominator among those who did not recover from COVID-19 was vitamin deficiency.


Prove that it was.

----------


## Authentic

They tried to make the virus "white supremacist" because so many "people of color" were dying. When poor diet choices were mentioned, that was "blaming the victim".

If people who eat healthier are surviving a virus and those who don't are dying from it, ask yourself, who in their right mind would discourage the latter from making better food choices?

I can think of two: globalists and their government cronies who want to control the population with scare tactics that require a vaccine in response, and the pharmaceutical companies who make $ from vaccine distribution.

----------


## Dubler9

> A new variant is on the rise this one wqill be honestly named. "The control variant"


So true.

----------


## Authentic

> Prove that it was.


Vitamin D Insufficiency May Account for Almost Nine of Ten COVID-19 Deaths: Time to Act. Comment on: . Nutrients 2020, 12, 2757 - PubMed. 

Strong correlation between prevalence of severe vitamin D deficiency and population mortality rate from COVID-19 in Europe - PubMed

----------

Camp (07-30-2021)

----------


## Authentic

A natural source for Vitamin D is _sunlight_.

What were we told during the pandemic? "You are safer indoors."

If you wanted to push an experimental biological agent in response to something that people with Vitamin D deficiency are already dying from, of course you would want to discourage people from doing the easiest thing they can do to get Vitamin D - walk outdoors - and justify it in the name of safety.

----------

MrMike (07-28-2021)

----------


## Wilson2

> 88% in Uk have had one jab
> 70% are double jabbed
> 
> 
> So as predicted Herd immunity was achieved at  around 75%
> 
> 
> 
> As Covid cases fall for seventh day in a row, UK could be seeing a light at the end of the tunnelÂ* | Daily Mail Online


A herd immunity level of 75% means the UK thinks its R0 is 4.   

Influenza is 2-4.   Assuming there is no exaggeration of the UK R0 that puts the infectious rate for covid at the upper end of the annual flu.   More proof covid ia just a bad annual flu year.

----------


## MrMike

> A new variant is on the rise this one wqill be honestly named. "The control variant"


and just wait for the mid-terms variant.  Followed by a call for mail in voting.

----------

Authentic (07-28-2021),donttread (07-28-2021),Oceander (07-28-2021)

----------


## MrMike

How many of you actually believe what is presented by the news media regarding Covid infections?

Just curious

----------

Authentic (07-28-2021),Foghorn (07-29-2021)

----------


## Neo

> How many of you actually believe what is presented by the news media regarding Covid infections?
> 
> Just curious


 :Thinking:

----------

donttread (07-28-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

uk hits Herd Immunity...!!?

Say It Ain't So : Eraser - Nobody Screws With The Union (1080p) - YouTube

----------


## Neo

This is the U.K. happy we achieved herd immunity.  :Smile:

----------

Foghorn (07-28-2021),MrMike (07-28-2021)

----------


## Foghorn

> This is the U.K. happy we achieved herd immunity.


Yeah !  All together now, "Moooooooooooo".

----------

Authentic (07-28-2021),BooBoo (07-28-2021)

----------


## Neo

> Yeah !  All together now, "Moooooooooooo".



Awwww don’t  be like that, be a well rounded individual and wish us all the best eh?

----------

Oceander (07-28-2021)

----------


## donttread

> You lost the argument. Herd Immunity achieved, because of natural acquisition and  vaccination.  48 million vaccinated plus 5 million caught and recovered = 53 million, population 68 million = 77% immune, Herd Immunity has irrefutably kicked in.



Do you think that will pacify them?

----------

BooBoo (07-28-2021)

----------


## donttread

> Coronavirii, as a family, appear to have been first separately identified in birds in the early 1920s.  The first human infections appear to have been separately identified in the 1960s.
> 
> That being said, who knows how long the family itself has been around.


Or even running around our moses nameless

----------


## Authentic



----------

donttread (07-29-2021)

----------


## donttread

> If I pose a risk to vaccinated persons, then the vaccine is ineffective. In fact, we are seeing this to be true now with fully vaccinated people dying of COVID-19.


The vaccine is effcetive just not at a 100% rate. I have no wish to force vaccination upon you to prevent you from posing a "lightening strike kind of risk to me though. As @Oceander said.

----------

BooBoo (07-28-2021)

----------


## donttread

> If that is so, explain why the major common denominator among those who did not recover from COVID-19 was vitamin deficiency.


Shot in the dark here but could it be their age causing absorbtion issues?

----------

BooBoo (07-28-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> Shot in the dark here but could it be their age causing absorbtion issues?


I linked to a couple of journal articles in post #49.

----------

BooBoo (07-28-2021)

----------


## donttread

> 



I don't I think MSM minimizes rare but real risk and some of the other stuff might as well publish articles about alein abduction.

----------


## Authentic

> The vaccine is effcetive just not at a 100% rate. I have no wish to force vaccination upon you to prevent you from posing a "lightening strike kind of risk to me though. As @Oceander said.


Alright, do we know the percentage of whom the vaccine is not effective? Do we know why it is not effective? If there is a chance that it won't be effective, but you can't tell me why, is there any reason why I should volunteer to be an experimental guinea pig for such an unreliable chemical "treatment"?

----------


## Traddles

> In a word?  Yes.


Alpha Beta was a grocery store chain, Alpha Beta - Wikipedia . Alan Hamel was their annoying spokesmuffin in commercials, Alan Hamel - Wikipedia . His wife is better known.

----------

Authentic (07-28-2021),BooBoo (07-28-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

> Coronavirii, as a family, appear to have been first separately identified in birds in the early 1920s.  The first human infections appear to have been separately identified in the 1960s.
> 
> That being said, who knows how long the family itself has been around.



Got a Link or Links to that.?!?

----------


## BooBoo

*A coronavirus epidemic may have hit East Asia about 25,000 years ago* *Descendants of the outbreak may have inherited some DNA that affects their response to COVID-19* Modern East Asian DNA hints at an ancient coronavirus outbreak | Science News

----------


## Oceander

> Got a Link or Links to that.?!?


Wikipedia article on corona viruses and the sources therein.  Also, search it; plenty of references will come up. 

I hardly think this is something controversial.

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Herd Immunity. Google it.


I don't have to, I understand it in a deep mathematical sense.

----------


## Physics Hunter

> That's pretty funny.
> 
> I hear Piggly Wiggly still exists.


The Pig still exists, and has not been renovated since... ever.

----------


## Authentic

I heard that UK had some sort of immunity...

----------


## donttread

> 


Is it just me or are they really saying "wearrrr yourrrr mask" ?

----------

Authentic (07-29-2021)

----------


## donttread

> Alright, do we know the percentage of whom the vaccine is not effective? Do we know why it is not effective? If there is a chance that it won't be effective, but you can't tell me why, is there any reason why I should volunteer to be an experimental guinea pig for such an unreliable chemical "treatment"?


It's a giant world and there are always outliers. I wonder if in many cases the person is just not able to make the antibodies? I would like to see an age breakdown on those who get COVID twice and or after vaccination but I suspect age/health is a factor. In addition I am quite certain given the way the PCR test was set to deteck the mere smell of the virus we are dealing with a number of false positives.
Just so we are clear I have no issue with your choice not to get vaccinated because it is just that your choice. I think the vaccine is best for most. I do believe that the risk of death to healthy young people is minimal.

----------


## donttread

> Vitamin D Insufficiency May Account for Almost Nine of Ten COVID-19 Deaths: Time to Act. Comment on: . Nutrients 2020, 12, 2757 - PubMed. 
> 
> Strong correlation between prevalence of severe vitamin D deficiency and population mortality rate from COVID-19 in Europe - PubMed



Oh we were popping the stuff plus zinc plus zicam etc. We got it, wife hospitalized, son treated in er but we are all still here. I do wonder if generally unhealthy people tend to be lower in most vitamins and supplements though?

----------

Foghorn (07-29-2021)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> Not significantly, otherwise the vaccine wouldn't work on all variants so far.  The numbers dont lie. The Uk has effectively reached Herd Immunity for all know variants.     Practical herd immunity does not mean that we never see any COVID-19. It will likely be with us, just at low enough levels that we will not need to have widespread distancing measures in place to protect the health-care system.





> *COVID-19 Vaccines and New Variants of the Virus*
> 
> *What we know*
> 
>  New variants of the virus that causes COVID-19 are spreading in the  United States and in other parts of the world. Current data suggest that  COVID-19 vaccines authorized for use in the United States offer  protection against *most variants* currently spreading in the United  States. However, some variants might cause illness in some people even  after they are fully vaccinated.
> 
> *What we do not know*
> 
> Evidence is limited on how the new COVID-19 variants will affect how  COVID-19 vaccines work in real-world conditions. CDC will continue to  monitor how vaccines are working to see if variants have any impact on  how well COVID-19 vaccines work in real-world conditions.
> ...


The sad thing is still, there are more people dying of the vaccine, than have been killed by the virus.  The numbers I already posted.

----------


## Oceander

> The sad thing is still, there are more people dying of the vaccine, than have been killed by the virus.  The numbers I already posted.


Bullshit.

----------

donttread (07-29-2021)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> Since vaccines were only invented in 1796 AD, an historical fact anyone can google, and  coronaviruses only noted  at earliest in 1965 AD,  the above statement must win the prize for the single most brainless, idiotic, fuck witted comment ever posted by an antivaxxer on this site, possible on the entire planet.
> 
> 
> You can't argue with someone that thinks coronaviruses and vaccines were around in 1729 BC. Srsly.


That was the point of my post.  Glad you followed along. :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Foghorn

> Awwww dont  be like that, be a well rounded individual and wish us all the best eh?


I do wish you all the best.

What I don't like is being treated like cattle.

----------

Neo (07-29-2021)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> Bullshit.


Really?  Are you going by narrative numbers calculated by PCR testing, which does not identify what illness is present?

----------

BooBoo (07-29-2021)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> Since vaccines were only invented in 1796 AD, an historical fact anyone can google, and  coronaviruses only noted  at earliest in 1965 AD,  the above statement must win the prize for the single most brainless, idiotic, fuck witted comment ever posted by an antivaxxer on this site, possible on the entire planet.
> 
> 
> You can't argue with someone that thinks coronaviruses and vaccines were around in 1729 BC. Srsly.


By the way, I am not an anti-vaxxer.  I am particular what I trust going into my body.  I have taken vaccines.  Ones that are vetted, and do not have liability protections for deaths caused.  Like all COVID-19 Vaccines.

When a proper one comes out, and does not include mRNA components, I will certainly be more open minded.  Until then, I don't care what people say.  I am not getting one.

----------

BooBoo (07-29-2021),Foghorn (07-29-2021)

----------


## Foghorn

I don't even like the term "Herd Immunity" but I guess it gets the point across and that's close enough for government work.

The term implies that a certain percentage of a given population is "immune" to the virus.  So what's the percentage exactly?  All you medical PHD's out there only get one shot at giving us a number, you can't change it and you can't qualify it in any manner.  If you try I'll track you down and slap the living shit out of you.

Now let's tackle the word "Immunity".  Anyone care to field this one or should I give you the real translation of that word?

If herd immunity really is the goal here then shouldn't we be testing people for antibodies?  Not just to see if _any_ antibodies are present but to see _if there are enough_ to combat the virus effectively.  That's the key.

It may be science but it's not rocket science.

All these word games and ever-changing goals make me want to puke.  I've got a suggestion for all you fear mongers and profiteers looking to make a buck from people's suffering - come over here and sit right next to me and I'll flatten your fucking curve for ya.

----------

BooBoo (07-29-2021),donttread (07-29-2021)

----------


## donttread

> I don't even like the term "Herd Immunity" but I guess it gets the point across and that's close enough for government work.
> 
> The term implies that a certain percentage of a given population is "immune" to the virus.  So what's the percentage exactly?  All you medical PHD's out there only get one shot at giving us a number, you can't change it and you can't qualify it in any manner.  If you try I'll track you down and slap the living shit out of you.
> 
> Now let's tackle the word "Immunity".  Anyone care to field this one or should I give you the real translation of that word?
> 
> If herd immunity really is the goal here then shouldn't we be testing people for antibodies?  Not just to see if _any_ antibodies are present but to see _if there are enough_ to combat the virus effectively.  That's the key.
> 
> It may be science but it's not rocket science.
> ...



I think the term "herd" is very meaningful and accurate. But it is becoming clear that we have a left herd and right herd and both are easily controlled.

----------

BooBoo (07-29-2021)

----------


## ruthless terrier

> When a proper one comes out, and does not include mRNA components, I will certainly be more open minded.  Until then, I don't care what people say.  I am not getting one.


does the JNJ vaccine have mRNA components? looks like it does .. maybe someone knows more.

----------

BooBoo (07-29-2021)

----------


## donttread

> The sad thing is still, there are more people dying of the vaccine, than have been killed by the virus.  The numbers I already posted.



Source?

----------

BooBoo (07-29-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> If I pose a risk to vaccinated persons, then the vaccine is ineffective. In fact, we are seeing this to be true now with fully vaccinated people dying of COVID-19.



Source of this claim, otherwise you made it up?

----------


## Authentic

> Source of this claim, otherwise you made it up?


Don't be obtuse. Here is just one of many. Do your own research.

169 Dead, 644 Hospitalized in Illinois Breakthrough COVID Cases  NBC Chicago

----------

BooBoo (07-29-2021)

----------


## Authentic

Stupid shills repeat the lie in the article above that the vaccines are "truly effective" when the article reports that 169 fully vaccinated people died of COVID-19.

And that is just in Chicago.

Fully vaccinated people are dying of COVID-19 everywhere.

They really do take us for fools

This is _1984_. Up is down and down is up. 

2+2=5

----------

BooBoo (07-29-2021)

----------


## Trinnity

JJ is a viral vector vaccine. As I understand it (and I could be wrong because there's gaslighting on both sides) it makes the spike protein too, it just gets there another way. 

As a medical person, I've tried to figure it all out. It seems like the govt and Media are one-sided to the point of propagandizing, but the right-press is promoting a mantra that it's gonna kill you. Those doctors are as I've looked them up, mostly people you've never heard of....with unimpressive credentials and some with more gravitas. I'm at a loss to figure out who to believe. 

Since I'm traveling, I have to get it so it'll be the one shot JJ vaccine. One shot is much less complicated.

I don't think the elites are trying to  kill off half the world's population. I also remember the left was dead set against it when Trump was in office.

As if all this weren't bad enough;  doctors have let politics impact Medicine and that is unforgivable. It's a breach of trust that undermines _all_ of Medicine.

_I'm disgusted with all of them._

----------

BooBoo (07-29-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

..."_Since I'm traveling, I have to get it so it'll be the one shot JJ vaccine. One shot is much less complicated.

I don't think the elites are trying to  kill off half the world's  population. I also remember the left was dead set against it when Trump  was in office._"...


BooBoo Remembers the Trump Derangement also back then...!!!

When You do get the J&J, Please Keep US advised as how You react to it...!!! "IF" BooBoo HAS to get it, J&J will bee the one...! Will bee Tested on the 17th next month, already told Me Dr. that BooBoo is Immune and She asks how am I Immune, BooBoo said because I Know My System...!! She said She was putting Me down as Asymptomatic...???  :Geez:  :Smiley20:   :Thinking:

----------


## UKSmartypants

> If herd immunity really is the goal here then shouldn't we be testing people for antibodies?  Not just to see if _any_ antibodies are present but to see _if there are enough_ to combat the virus effectively.  That's the key.


Funnily enough, Spain just announced its going to send a kit to everyone on the Spanish health register to test their level of antibodies to covid, so if the vaccine didnt work you can try another shot of a different one.

----------

Foghorn (07-30-2021)

----------


## Neo

> Funnily enough, Spain just announced its going to send a kit to everyone on the Spanish health register to test their level of antibodies to covid, so if the vaccine didnt work you can try another shot of a different one.


Creepy Joe has executed a new draft permitting agencies to pay out funds to persuade people to have the vaccine…… $100 bribe coming  your way @Trinnity  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Foghorn (07-30-2021)

----------


## Foghorn

> Creepy Joe has executed a new draft permitting agencies to pay out funds to persuade people to have the vaccine…… $100 bribe coming  your way @Trinnity


Let's count up the number of vaccines in the past that required a national marketing campaign and outright bribery.

----------

Camp (07-30-2021)

----------


## Foghorn

> Funnily enough, Spain just announced its going to send a kit to everyone on the Spanish health register to test their level of antibodies to covid, so if the vaccine didnt work you can try another shot of a different one.


Won't this be an interesting case study to follow?

Along those same lines someone joked last year that the government should send every family a Monopoly game to play at home.  Besides the benefits of family time and maybe learning a little something about money and power the main benefit would be turning of the damned TV.  Want to flatten the curve?  Turn off the TV.

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

The Government, and the Healthcare Community, has done this vaccine all wrong.

Since their screwing with mRNA, why not add the little hook that allows the vaccine to be sexually transmitted.

Now you can have STV's.  Sexually Transmitted Vaccines.  Don't worry about the Jab, you can just Shag.

----------

Authentic (07-30-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> The Government, and the Healthcare Community, has done this vaccine all wrong.
> 
> Since their screwing with mRNA, why not add the little hook that allows the vaccine to be sexually transmitted.
> 
> Now you can have STV's.  Sexually Transmitted Vaccines.  Don't worry about the Jab, you can just Shag.



You are behind the curve. There was an article in Scientific American a while ago (sorry no link), some guys are developing a method of sticking a vaccine onto  another harmless  virus, so when you get the harmless virus you become a vaccine factory and spread immunity to another virus round automatically. No jabs required.   There are thousands of virus that are totally harmless to humans and you dont even know you have them, many of them are RNA viruses, so tacking an mRNA  vaccine onto them is child play


Self spreading vaccine virus have grabbed the attention of the US Military, which imho is a bad thing, however. Thats how we arrived at Covid19


Scientists are working on vaccines that spread like a disease. What could possibly go wrong? - Bulletin of the Atomic Scientists



Remember Agenda21/30?  The last section, where it casually mentions basically reducing the human population of the planet to 1 billion humans? Well look at this from the above article:

_Australian researchers described a virally spread immunocontraception, which hijacked the immune systems of infected animals—in this case a non-native mouse species in Australia—and prevented them from fertilizing offspring. 
_
THAT I think gives the game away, when you put the piueces together.  Thats how they will reduce us to 1 billion slaves. Only the rich will be immunised against the contraception virus. Coronavirus was not designed as a bioweapon to kill us, I see now they were  working  on infections strategies, and how it spread, not how it killed. They already know how to add the contraception part.  Just think if they added the contraception to AIDS, back in the 1960's?  


Worldwide , covid only infected 200 million. without a vaccine, it would probably have spread much further, but they want a virus that will hit at least 2 billion in the same time period, but have little or no symptoms.

----------

Oceander (07-30-2021)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> You are behind the curve. There was an article in Scientific American a while ago (sorry no link), some guys are developing a method of sticking a vaccine onto  another harmless  virus, so when you get the harmless virus you become a vaccine factory and spread immunity to another virus round automatically. No jabs required.   There are thousands of virus that are totally harmless to humans and you dont even know you have them, many of them are RNA viruses, so tacking an mRNA  vaccine onto them is child play


Actually, I was trying to make light of the thread.  You just proved how indoctrinated you are.  Good job! :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Trinnity

> Creepy Joe has executed a new draft permitting agencies to pay out funds to persuade people to have the vaccine…… $100 bribe coming  your way @Trinnity


Hubby wants the vax. I'll have to take it to travel. We heard about this yesterday and I'm gonna wait  and see about that money because we could sure use an extrs $200.

----------

donttread (07-30-2021),Neo (07-30-2021),Oceander (07-30-2021)

----------


## donttread

> Stupid shills repeat the lie in the article above that the vaccines are "truly effective" when the article reports that 169 fully vaccinated people died of COVID-19.
> 
> And that is just in Chicago.
> 
> Fully vaccinated people are dying of COVID-19 everywhere.
> 
> They really do take us for fools
> 
> This is _1984_. Up is down and down is up. 
> ...



Vaccinated people are less likely to die of COVID. That has been shown. But no real need to argue just choice and as a vaccinated person I respect your right to not be vaccinated and STILL move freely about the country.

----------

Oceander (07-30-2021)

----------


## Oceander

> Vaccinated people are less likely to die of COVID. That has been shown. But no real need to argue just choice and as a vaccinated person I respect your right to not be vaccinated and STILL move freely about the country.


Same here.

----------

donttread (07-30-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> Won't this be an interesting case study to follow?
> 
> Along those same lines someone joked last year that the government should send every family a Monopoly game to play at home.  Besides the benefits of family time and maybe learning a little something about money and power the main benefit would be turning of the damned TV.  Want to flatten the curve?  Turn off the TV.


If people turn off the TV they won't see the commercials featuring black actors and they might think that black lives don't matter.

----------

Foghorn (07-30-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> You are behind the curve. There was an article in Scientific American a while ago (sorry no link), some guys are developing a method of sticking a vaccine onto  another harmless  virus, so when you get the harmless virus you become a vaccine factory and spread immunity to another virus round automatically. No jabs required.   There are thousands of virus that are totally harmless to humans and you dont even know you have them, many of them are RNA viruses, so tacking an mRNA  vaccine onto them is child play
> 
> 
> Self spreading vaccine virus have grabbed the attention of the US Military, which imho is a bad thing, however. Thats how we arrived at Covid19
> 
> 
> Scientists are working on vaccines that spread like a disease. What could possibly go wrong? - Bulletin of the Atomic Scientists
> 
> 
> ...


If you make billions of people infertile, you are killing their offspring. In other words, you are committing genocide. Who do you think will be targeted?

----------


## Authentic

> Vaccinated people are less likely to die of COVID. That has been shown. But no real need to argue just choice and as a vaccinated person I respect your right to not be vaccinated and STILL move freely about the country.


Someone should tell Southwest Airlines.

----------

Foghorn (07-30-2021)

----------


## ruthless terrier

> Vaccinated people are less likely to die of COVID.


or maybe everybody that was going to die from are already dead?

----------


## MrMike

This thing will be a never ending control mechanism.  The governments have figured it out and won't let go of this opportunity.  The USA with our DemoCommies and spinelessRINO's are awful.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> If you make billions of people infertile, you are killing their offspring. In other words, you are committing genocide. Who do you think will be targeted?



Us, as I stated, read Agenda21/30. The UN plan for a totalitarian dictatorship, The last paragraph is about hos they intend to reduce the worlds' population to 1 billion, living in 50 megacities. Producing offspring will be a controlled activity and a luxury for the rich..

agenda21.jpg

----------

Foghorn (07-31-2021)

----------


## MrMike

Hi UK guys/gals...

Check this out and let me know what you think (via UK)

COVID-19 The Ethics of Vaccine Certification (Vaccine Passports).pdf (churchofengland.org)

----------


## Authentic

> Us, as I stated, read Agenda21/30. The UN plan for a totalitarian dictatorship, The last paragraph is about hos they intend to reduce the worlds' population to 1 billion, living in 50 megacities. Producing offspring will be a controlled activity and a luxury for the rich..
> 
> agenda21.jpg


Alright, but do you think that Africa, for instance, will be targeted for infertility? Are it's inhabitants all going to be moved to Cape Town, Johannesberg, Harare, and Nairobi?

----------


## Foghorn

Article - UK Has 92% Herd Immunity


This is a _Wall Street Journal_ opinion piece and only a portion of the article is viewable.

The point is Britain is *testing for antibodies*.  

-------

If enough antibodies are present in a person then they have achieved immunity either through vaccination or natural infection.  By sampling part of the population and using modeling they have arrived at the 92% figure.  

Wow, apparently all the rocket scientists live in the UK.  Can we shut down the CDC yet?

----------


## Foghorn

Every day we are flooding with information.  It is up to each of us to prioritize that information by assigning our own personal value to everything we see.  What seems like a 10 to me might be a 4 to someone else.

No matter how you filter your information the real problem seems to me we are flooded with "4's" and the occasional "10" that rolls around gets lost in the shuffle.

To me this is a 10 - The UK is testing for antibodies and the US does not.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Alright, but do you think that Africa, for instance, will be targeted for infertility? Are it's inhabitants all going to be moved to Cape Town, Johannesberg, Harare, and Nairobi?



No, they want dumb obedient blacks to be the slaves of the global elite. We intelligent whites that believe in democracy and free speech are an outright danger to the world totalitarianism plan, they want the whites wiped out. Hence, BLM, and everything is 'racist; and 'white privilege', and all the other shite being thrown at white people

This all goes back to the Coudenhove Kalergi Plan, which even Hitler thought was crazy. The real fanatic nazis intended after the war  to conduct mass immigration of the kind now practised by the EU, to produce a dumbed brown skinned slave race for the Aryans.  Kalergi was, by the way, one of the first globalist One World Government nut jobs

THE KALERGI PLAN FOR WHITE GENOCIDE - The Real History Channel

----------

